

Why Many Computer Science Programs Are Stagnating - rvivek
http://blog.hackerrank.com/why-many-computer-science-programs-are-stagnating/

======
dozzie
> Here’s why: There’s No Feedback Loop Between Industry & Universities

On what? On computer science? Sorry, but industry does not use _computer
science_ , it uses _IT_ \-- hence it cannot give any feedback.

Universities are not predisposed to teach what's necessary in industry, for
various reasons (students' motivation has structure different from what will
be in daily job, there's lack of big things (longer than half a year) to write
as assignments, lack of appropriate hardware (because it's too expensive to
not earn for itself, but universities can't earn this way)).

And guess who is predisposed to teach skills necessary in industry? It's
industry!

